# Fall Food Plot for deer.... Which Seed????



## smokinbass16 (Jan 8, 2008)

has anyone ever tried any of the tecomate seed blends? If so, which ones and how have you liked them. ALso, if not, what do you plant? Thanks


----------



## ZACK (Jan 8, 2008)

We have always had good luck with the Pennington Supreme and Elite fall mixes.  Wheat, oats, rye, yucchi arrowleaf clover is in the Supreme. The Elite has Wheat, oats, rye, patriot clover, and chickory.....I think.  Akins Farm Supply in Barnesville always carries the Pennington Fall Mixes.

We have never tried the Tecomate products, but I have heard good things about them..


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 8, 2008)

I have used Max Attract 50/50 by Tecomate and have had pretty good success but from several side by side test nothing holds up to Buck Forage Oats.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 8, 2008)

Save some money and blend your own.  I planted a mix of oats, wheat and rape at my place.  Deer have been working it over all season.  Usually saw from 2-10 in the food plot up until early Dec.  Then 5 trips without seeing any, but plenty of tracks showing they had gone nocturnal.  Saw 4 bucks in the plot this am, including the biggest I have seen on my place in several years.  Unfortunately I have already killed 2 bucks so I just got to admire him and hope he makes it till next season.


----------



## Ace1313 (Jan 9, 2008)

Max Attract 50/50 it has out drawn everything else I have planted except the Monster Mix.  I love this stuff and while it is more expensive I will continue replanting it.  Also, check out the buck bean for the summer.


----------



## potsticker (Jan 9, 2008)

We have several plots, half are planted every 5th year with alpha rack. Two plots are planted for doves and i use sorgham, dove proso, wheat all planted at different times. Two are plowded and planted in wheat every fall. Good luck.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jan 9, 2008)

I planted a couple of plots of buck forage oats and the deer pitched tents and set up camp on it.  It's all I'm going to plant in the fall from now on.


----------



## cctanner (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with SGAdawg.  SAVE money and mix your own seed.  The same supply stores your are purchasing mixed seed from should offer the same stuff in unmixed bags.  You will find this is a much less expensive approach.  Tecomate is just another company that has made it by taking regular seed, mixing it together, placing it in a fancy bag and put together an eye catching marketing plan to sell the product. I applaud these people for their efforts, but I am not a fan of paying them when I can buy the same seed and mix it myself as I pour it into a drill or spreader.
My family owns and operates a farm supply. I have been mixing some of these mixes for years before these companies put them together in a bag and started selling them.  I thought of doing it from time to time but always thought a man would appreciate me more if I explained to him the difference and saved him some money.  

For what it's worth!


----------



## Georgia27 (Jan 10, 2008)

back in spring I planted Tecomates pea patch, and lab lab this past season.  The pea patch had vines 3.5 ft tall and deer stayed in plot year round.  10 deer seen in 2 different mornings.  Lab lab didnt work out as good for me however it was planted in pine rows, and the pea patch was planted in an actual 5 acre clearing.  Very good plot. I think i will try some pennington seeds next year and see how they work.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 10, 2008)

G27, the pine trees keep the ph low so the lablab didn't stand much of a chance. It likes a good ph of 6-7.


----------



## DoeMaster (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Fall Food Plot for deer......Which Seed????*

We buy abruzzi rye and winter wheat by the 50lb bag from a local farmer.  They are our main fall food plot ingrediants. We also throw in a little rape and turnip seed and sometimes a few oats, ironclay peas, and australian winter peas.  Be sure to fertilize and lime the soil properly and you will produce some excellent food plots.  Of course, plot preperation is very important too.  We spray our plots a few weeks before with round-up to kill everything.  We harrow or till the soil well to create a good seed bed.  We mix all our seed together and spread it right along with the 10-10-10 fertilizer and pellitized lime.  We lightly till the seed and fertilizer into the soil......then you just pray for rain.....lol. See my thread titled "Food Plots Survived" if you'd like to see a few pictures of our plots this year.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like SweetSpot for Northern Climates (don't see a Southern Version on Amazon) is $70 + $11 shipping for a bag that doesn't say how much poundage...(so I'll assume 15 lbs) that will plant 1/2 acre?! Tommy, Dixie can you affirm this for me?


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 10, 2008)

THunter said:


> All of my plots contain a cover crop of wheat when first built.  Always have a couple of straight wheat plots no matter what.  90% of my sheds I find every year are in wheat plots.  For perennials it's durana and patriot clovers.  A new mix I found this year, that so far is hard to beat, is Sweet Spot.  I've been doing this now for nearly 25 years all across north Georgia, and these, in my opinion, are by far the best options.



I have no idea why, but we seem to have planted the same/or similar stuff.


----------



## dixie (Jan 10, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> Looks like SweetSpot for Northern Climates (don't see a Southern Version on Amazon) is $70 + $11 shipping for a bag that doesn't say how much poundage...(so I'll assume 15 lbs) that will plant 1/2 acre?! Tommy, Dixie can you affirm this for me?



Not yet, but we gonna find out. I'm going to ask advice from T and 58 on it, I've about decided to hold off til fall but if they say it'll survive a GA summer I have a plot in a bottom to try it in.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 10, 2008)

If that price and poundage is correct then SweetSpot is even more expensive than alfalfa to plant. I'd love to give it a test but at $82 a half acre plus fertilizer cost I'll have to think long and hard first.


----------



## cctanner (Jan 10, 2008)

Roberts wheat, Coker Oats and Yuchi arrowleaf clover in late September.   Soybeans, iron and clay peas and lab lab in the spring after danger of frost.  Be sure to leave yuchi plots until July then till and plant more peas and beans.   This is the only way to go if you want the most quality for the best price.  Make sure you are planting in a soil with a minimum of 6.2 ph for best results and make sure you are using a premium fertiulizer that contains MINOR ELEMENTS  Not just a fertilizer with N, P, and K


----------



## dixie (Jan 10, 2008)

cctanner said:


> Roberts wheat, Coker Oats and Yuchi arrowleaf clover in late September.   Soybeans, iron and clay peas and lab lab in the spring after danger of frost.  Be sure to leave yuchi plots until July then till and plant more peas and beans.   This is the only way to go if you want the most quality for the best price.  Make sure you are planting in a soil with a minimum of 6.2 ph for best results and make sure you are using a premium fertiulizer that contains MINOR ELEMENTS  Not just a fertilizer with N, P, and K



Great point cc, the only one the places I know of in this area carry with the trace elements is Rainbow


----------



## Swarm (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet Spot*

Dixie.  You are correct that one 15 lb bag seeds half an acre but as T has shown, you may be able to stretch it a bit.  A Southern Sweet Spot mix is in the development stages and will be available for Fall.  Since in the South this mix is likely to behave like an annual, we are reformulating to get the price down to a more attractive level while maintaining high levels of the high sugar grasses.
Swarm


----------



## Rkirkover (Aug 23, 2017)

We have planted the Tecomante max attract each fall mixed with a bag of Austrian winter peas with it and had pretty good success.


----------

